# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  رسم خط  line

## amaali20

با سلام
می خواهم با وارد کردن عدد داخل text ها بین اعداد بصورت نمودار خط کشیده شود
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
باتشکر

----------


## baidin

اگه منظورتان اينه كه به چه صورتي ميتوان خط رسم كرد از تابع زير استفاده نماييد
Form1.Line (10, 10)-(100, 100), vbRed
و اگه منظورتان رسم خط نيست دقيقا سوال خود را شرح بديد

----------


## amaali20

سلام
من میخواهم یک نمودار رسم کنم چون فاصله بین اعداد نمودار متفاوت است تصویر آنرا توی فرم گذاشته ام تا با نوشتن اعداد مورد نظر در تکست ها از طریق LINE بین آنها خط کشیده شود و نمودار رسم شود

----------


## baidin

> سلام
> من میخواهم یک نمودار رسم کنم چون فاصله بین اعداد نمودار متفاوت است تصویر آنرا توی فرم گذاشته ام تا با نوشتن اعداد مورد نظر در تکست ها از طریق LINE بین آنها خط کشیده شود و نمودار رسم شود


دقت نماييد كه 
line (10,10)-(100,00)
اعداد پيكسل ها را مشخص ميكنند 
كاري كه شما بايستي انجام بدي براي هر كدام از آيتم هاي محور ايكس رابطه اعداد خود باپيكسل ها را بدست بياري
به عنوان مثال در محور ايكس ها اگر كاربر براي دومي يعني 2 در تسكت وارد كند 1 شما بايستي خطي از
 (2و35) 
به
(2و40)
رسم كني 

و براي اولي(يك روي مخور ايكس) اگر در تسكت داري يك بايستي طول خط را 2 برابر رسم كني

----------


## amaali20

سلام
با توجه به توضیحات، برای 3 تا تکست اول کد نویسی کردم . اما نتوانستم مثل اون بنویسم. با این روش کدهای زیادی باید نوشته شود.
اگر ممکنه برای یک خط از آن کد بنویسید .

با تشکر

----------


## baidin

> سلام
> با توجه به توضیحات، برای 3 تا تکست اول کد نویسی کردم . اما نتوانستم مثل اون بنویسم. با این روش کدهای زیادی باید نوشته شود.
> اگر ممکنه برای یک خط از آن کد بنویسید .
> 
> با تشکر


به جاي اينكه براي نمودارت عكس بگذاري خودت رسمش كن
اين هم سمپل

----------

